# Funny Story



## jawyman (Mar 28, 2007)

I thought I would share with you all a funny story about my four year old. My wife tells me that they made palms during pre-school. Well, when Anita gets home, I guess she starts running around the backyard with her palm in hand singing Hosanna, Hosanna, Hosanna in the Highest.

She also asked me if I knew that Jesus had men put nails in His hands and feet and that it hurt, but it was ok, because He did for us, so we didn't have to have men put nails in our hands and feet.

I praise the Lord that some of His teachings through us is getting through.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Ginny Dohms (Mar 28, 2007)

Great story. Thanks for sharing.

Lu 18:16 But Jesus called them unto him, and said, Suffer little children to come unto me, and forbid them not: for of such is the kingdom of God.


----------

